#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Παλαιότητα σε υπόγεια πατάρια και Η/Υ

## manman

Προφανώς στις παραπάνω κατασκευές δεν αποδεικνύεται η παλαιότητα με δημόσια έγγραφα πλην ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων.
Δεν αποδεικνύεται όμως ούτε αν έχουν κατασκευαστεί πριν τον 7ο του 2011. 
Δεν μπορούμε να τα δηλώσουμε καν;

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να τα δηλώσεις. Εκτός βέβαια αν γνωρίζεις ότι όντως δεν κατασκευάστηκαν προ της 28.07.2011.

----------


## manman

Πώς με καλύπτει ο νόμος;

----------


## Xάρης

Ο νόμος σε καλύπτει. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα δεν σου ζητά τίποτα.

Αεροφωτογραφίες από το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ που θα ανέβουν μέσα στο 2014, θα χρειάζονται μόνο για την απόδειξη της προ της 28.07.2011 κατασκευής όσων αυθαιρεσιών φαίνονται σε αεροφωτογραφίες.

Οι λοιπές αεροφωτογραφίες και δημόσια έγγραφα όπου ζητούνται για την απόδειξη της παλαιότητας είναι για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την Κατηγορία 1 ή 2 του άρθρου 9 ή για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τους μειωτικούς συντελεστές του προστίμου για τα προ 2004/1983.

----------


## P.A.

Σε συνέχεια του ερωτήματος που έθεσε ο συνάδελφος, εάν π.χ. εξετάζουμε ένα πατάρι για το οποίο δεν μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε παλαιότητα τελικά θα το εντάξουμε στην κατηγορία 4 ή 5 ανάλογα με το ποσοστό υπερβασης που δίνει επί της ιδιοκτησίας που εξετάζουμε. 

Όμως μήπως το μισθωτήριο συμβόλαιο αποτελεί τεκμήριο παλαιότητας με τη λογική ότι το κατάστημα διαμορφώθηκε στη σημερινή του μορφή όταν μισθώθηκε από τη συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση που το λειτουργεί και σήμερα (πράγμα που μπορεί να είναι και 100% αληθινό)??

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεν μπορούμε να αποδείξουμε την παλαιότητα τότε θα πάει στην κατηγορία 4 ή 5.

Αν το πατάρι είναι από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα όπως και το υπόλοιπο κτήριο, τότε και μόνο αυτό το γεγονός αποδεικνύει ότι κατασκευάστηκε ταυτόχρονα με το υπόλοιπο κτήριο άρα η παλαιότητά του είναι όση και του κτηρίου.

Αν στο μισθωτήριο αναφέρεται το ολικό εμβαδόν του παταριού, μαζί με το αυθαίρετο τμήμα, τότε θεωρώ ότι θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει τεκμήριο παλαιότητας διότι το μισθωτήριο κατατίθεται σε δημόσια υπηρεσία (Δ.Ο.Υ.) όπου και καταχωρείται.

----------

P.A.

----------


## P.A.

Η απάντησή σου είναι συγκροτημένη. Πράγματι το ''γέμισμα'' του παταριού έγινε με μεταλλική κατασκευή κατ' επέκταση της πλάκας από Ω.Σ. και δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει απόδειξη.

Το μισθωτήριο δεν το έχω δει αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν πληροί την προϋπόθεση που έθεσες διότι το πατάρι κατασκευάστηκε από αυτόν που είναι σήμερα μέσα (είναι μέσα 15 χρόνια ) και δεν το ''κληρονόμησε'' από άλλον ενοικιαστή.

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Kαλημερα :Χαρούμενος: 

Η απαιτηση υπαρξης δημοσιων εγγραφων (ή ιδιωτικων βεβαιης χρονολογιας) για αλλαγη χρησης χωρων εντος νομιμου περιγραμματος, παταρια, σοφιτες και κλεισμο ΗΧ ειναι στο 90% των περιπτωσεων κατα την αποψη μου ανεφικτη να πραγματωθει και οδηγει τις κατασκευες αυτες σε προστιμα χωρις καμμια εκπτωση.
Πολλοι λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που εχουν τετοια εγγραφα στα χερια τους. πχ αγορασε ενας ενα σπιτι το 1995 με κλεισμενο ΗΧ.....................  ή μια μαιζονετα το 1978 με υπογειο που ειχε γινει κατοικια πριν το αγορασει αυτος.Πως αυτοι οι ανθρωποι θα αποδειξουν το χρονο κατασκευης-αλλαγης χρησης???????.
Με τον Ν.3843/10 αν θυμαμαι καλα ο ιδιοκτητης με ΥΔ βεβαιωνε την χρονολογια........ 
Τι γινεται αραγε σε οσες περιπτωσεις εχει περαιωθει η διαδικασια με τον Ν.3843/10 και θελουν να ενταχθουν και στον Ν.4178/13???Για παραδειγμα πελατης που του ειχα κανει τακτοποιηση με τον Ν.3843/10 με πηρε τηλ οτι ακουσε την TV οτι πρεπει να ενταχθει ξανα.Και ενταξει γνωριζω οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητη η ενταξη και αυτο του ειπα αλλα εστω οτι αυτος επιμεινει και κανω νεα ενταξη και μετα τον συμψηφισμο μια που δεν θα μπορω να λαβω υποψη την παλαιοτητα του βγει κανενα προστιμο παλι να πληρωσει ποιος με σωζει εμενααααα???????? :Παράλογος: 

Επισυναπτω και καποιες σημειωσεις μου με τα μεχρι τωρα δεδομενα σχετικες με το θεμα και ελπιζω να βοηθησουν  :Ψύχραιμος:

----------

kostaras4, manman, Xάρης

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλημέρα!

Σε ένα υπόγειο έχει γίνει επέκταση του στον ακάλυπτο , με οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.

Επειδή δεν μπορώ να το χρονολογίσω , υπάρχει περίπτωση να ειναι στην περίπτωση αυτή (παρουσιάζω παρακάτω)? Δεδομένου οτι είναι στον ακάλυπτο οπότε πιθανόν δεν ειναι στον φέροντα οργανισμό του νόμιμου κτιρίου άσχετα εάν ειναι απο οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα η αυθαιρεσία . Επίσης και για  το άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένη δυσκολεύομαι γιατί υπάρχει και ένα δεύτερο δοκάρι δίπλα στο (πρώην βάσει αδείας) παλιό δοκάρι.

"10) Παρ.2: Σε περίπτωση νομίμου κτιρίου με αυθαίρετη υπόγεια στάθμη, ο χρόνος κατασκευής του υπογείου τεκμαίρεται από το χρόνο ανέγερσης του νομίμου
...................................
Τα παραπάνω έχουν ανάλογη εφαρμογή σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση που η
αυθαίρετη κατασκευή είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένη με το φέροντα οργανισμό του
κτιρίου (πχ πατάρι, υπόσκαφη στάθμη, εξώστες κλπ), υπό την προϋπόθεση επαρκούς
αιτιολόγησης στην Τεχνική Έκθεση που υποβάλλεται στο πληροφοριακό σύστημα."

----------


## Xάρης

Η αυθαιρεσία πού είναι;
Σ' όλο το υπόγειο ή μόνο στην επέκταση πέρα από το περίγραμμα της ανωδομής;

Για να εφαρμοστεί η παράγραφος την οποία επικαλείσαι πρέπει να θέσουμε ένα ερώτημα στο εαυτό μας:
Είναι δυνατόν το αυθαίρετο τμήμα (υπόγειο, πατάρι ή ό,τι άλλο) να κατασκευάστηκε σε χρόνο μεταγενέστερο του χρόνου κατασκευής του υπόλοιπου κτηρίου;

Αν η απάντηση είναι θετική, τότε η παλαιότητα της αυθαίρετης κατασκευής δεν μπορεί να εξισωθεί με την παλαιότητα του νόμιμου τμήματος του κτηρίου.

Αν η απάντηση είναι αρνητική, τότε η παλαιότητα της αυθαίρετης κατασκευής είναι ίδια με την παλαιότητα του νόμιμου τμήματος του κτηρίου.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Mόνο στην επέκταση, εκεί ειναι που σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί να έγινε και αργότερα, ειδικά αφού είδα και δεύτερο δοκάρι δίπλα στο αλλο δοκάρι, είναι σαν προσθήκη.


Επι του θέματος η επόμενη ερώτηση που θέτω Χάρη και ευχαριστώ δια τις απαντήσεις,  οι περιμετρικοί τοίχοι του υπογείου μετράνε στα τ.μ του?  Τόσα χρόνια είχε στο Ε9 του τα μικτά τ.μ , οπότε ίσως μπορέσω να θέσω απο εκεί μια χρονολόγιση , δηλαδή εάν αφαιρέσω τους περιμετρικούς τοίχους και βρώ το εμβαδόν ειναι ίδιο με αυτό που δήλωνε στην εφορία μαζί με το αυθαίρετο.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν θεωρείς ότι είναι πιθανόν να είναι προσθήκη κατ' επέκταση τότε προφανώς και δεν έχει την παλαιότητα του νομίμου κτηρίου.

Βεβαίως και οι περιμετρικοί τοίχοι του υπογείου μετρούν στον εμβαδόν του υπογείου.

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------

